# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  En el nombre del agua

## Embalses

* EL ANZUELO* 


* En el nombre del agua* 






 12.11.2008 - SÁNCHEZ DE LA ROSA   			 




La sequía de *Franco* era pertinaz y justificó todas las carencias del régimen hasta que despegó la economía y aunque el desarrollismo de *López Rodó* se fue por los coches, algo le cayó al campo, mientras se hablaba, como toda la vida de Dios, de la reforma agraria. Las sequías de ahora son muy serias, pero no han podido impedir el coraje de los agricultores que se han pasado por los forros el desafío. No cae el agua necesaria, y lo peor no es eso. Es que los santos no se mueven. Antes, la piedad popular los movilizaba, no dudaba en ponerle a una Virgen pálida y melancólica el manto de las rogativas y los improvisados romeros se echaban al monte llorando como benditos. Santos milagreros, que estaban pidiendo a gritos una mano de chapa y pintura, recorrían el barbecho en procesión, llevados con terca insistencia en busca de una nube medianamente cargada, aunque ni por esas. Pero hay que ser justos y admitir que no todo el monte era orégano, porque estas súplicas eran atendidas, y en ello tiene fama la patrona que con cierta frecuencia salía de casa y por lo visto casi nunca fallaba. Los gastos los pagaban a escote los ayuntamientos y las parroquias. Los campesinos, que festejan San Isidro con más pena que gloria, no imploran la lluvia. Piden subvenciones. Pero históricamente, aquí se ha apelado a la oración para resolver asuntos inquietantes, desde las plagas de langosta, las heladas de primavera y otras catástrofes. Imágenes poco perezosas desfilaban entre los surcos y era la mediación pietista para luchar contra tan temidos daños en el marco rural. 
 De lo que se habla ahora es del trasvase. Trasvase sólo hay uno y a ti te encontré en la calle. En el nombre del agua, los políticos discuten sobre la vigencia del Tajo- Segura, que pone a parir una disposición del Estatuto de Castilla-La Mancha, en proceso de reforma en el Congreso, según la cual en 2015 se acabó lo que se daba. Los cedentes no reciben ni una gota y los llamados usuarios protestan porque se la quitan. Es un asunto a cara de perro, pero el presidente Barreda ha encontrado una coartada que cree válida si hay que negociar. Si aumentan el caudal permanente en los pantanos y el que circula por el río, permitirían una reserva estratégica para garantizar las necesidades de la región manchega que podría satisfacer así sus reivindicaciones. 
 En esas estamos. Más claro que el agua.

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/prensa...-20081112.html

----------

